# أصوات القلب Cardio ٍSounds



## مهندس محمد يامن (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

في المرفق برنامج أصوات القلب Cardio ٍSounds


ارجوا من الله ان ينال اعجابكم وان تستفيدوا من هذا البرنامج هذا والله ولي التوفيق



-----------------


كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## glucose (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
بالفعل الملف رائع أنا حملتو وكتير عجبني
بس بصراحة مو كتير فهمتو
يعني فيه كتير أصوات للقلب وفيه رسمات دارات مكثفات وملفات
ممكن تشرحلنا شوي عنو؟


----------



## amod (14 أبريل 2007)

انت رائع
شكرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا على الموضوع وجاري التحميل ............جزاك الله كل خير:5:


----------



## الاعصار (24 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه الدقات او الاصوات تحتاج الى شرح.... شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## mtc.eng (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على البرنامج الرائع . هذه الاصوات تحتاج الى شرح وايضاح ارجو بيان ذلك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسه ورده (27 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u so much


----------



## حورية_الحور (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود


----------



## xdevilx77 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجاري التجميل


----------



## E.marah (3 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بس لو سمحت انا الملف لم بفتح معي لا ادري لماذا ماذا افعل؟


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (5 يونيو 2011)

this file is very nice and good information but as regard the sholarship in commint. these are many inforamtion needs to more expalian


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (6 يونيو 2011)

E.marah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بس لو سمحت انا الملف لم بفتح معي لا ادري لماذا ماذا افعل؟



--------------------------

وعليكم السلام

تحتاج برنامج فك الضغط Winzip


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للجميع وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## E.marah (6 يونيو 2011)

مهندس محمد يامن قال:


> --------------------------
> 
> وعليكم السلام
> 
> تحتاج برنامج فك الضغط winzip


 
لدي هذا البرنامج لكنه لايعمل لدي.... هل يحتاج لذاكرة كبيييييييرة جدا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

